# Maignan, rischio due mesi di stop.



## Toby rosso nero (12 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre

*Anche per la GDS Maignan dovrà fermarsi per un paio di mes*
.


----------



## UDG (12 Ottobre 2021)

Avanti il prossimo. Quante maledizioni gli avrà mandato Dollarumma?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ecco che esce la verità, altro che 15 giorni. Si capiva subito che 15 giorni era una pagliacciata


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Buonanotte.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Le mani possono essere un grosso problema per un portiere.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Assurdo, sfiga clamorosa però, dai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Era uno dei pochissimi che non potevamo permetterci il lusso di perdere (assieme a Tomori e Hernandez).
E invece gli incubi iniziati a vedere contro il Liverpoool,quando Tatarasanu si riscaldava per un eventuale sostituzione,ora diventano reali.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Ma perché tirare nel mucchio? Aspettiamo l'operazione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.



ok da 10 giorni a due mesi, poi magari diventano 3 mesi domani.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ecco che esce la verità, altro che 15 giorni. Si capiva subito che 15 giorni era una pagliacciata


Quelli saranno i giorni di riposo assoluto. Dopodichè riabilitazione e preparazione, oltretutto per un portiere il rientro sarà veramente dettato dalle sensazioni personali all'arto.


----------



## David Drills (12 Ottobre 2021)

Mi viene da piangere, è veramente un dramma sportivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente salterà anche il derby,insomma,la nostra solita fortuna.


----------



## ARKANA (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Da 15 giorni a 2 mesi, ma che fanno? Sparano le date a caso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Praticamente la stagione sta naufragando ogni giorno che passa. Altro che scudetto, bisogna pensare al quarto posto


----------



## ARKANA (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ecco che esce la verità, altro che 15 giorni. Si capiva subito che 15 giorni era una pagliacciata


Si ma perchè dirlo? Tanto vale essere onesti da subito, ce ne saremmo resi conto da soli eh, non capisco sta cosa di illudere i tifosi in questa maniera


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ampiamente previsto 2 ore fa,non aspettavo di certo un eventuale comunicato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Praticamente la stagione sta naufragando ogni giorno che passa. Altro che scudetto, bisogna pensare al quarto posto



Praticamente con questo infortunio salutiamo già svariati punti che (ovviamente) perderemo per strada,punti pesanti che ci affosseranno per la corsa scudetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Alla fine vincerà di nuovo lo scudetto Allegri col suo solito culo per mancanza di avversari e tesseranno di nuovo le sue lodi


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

E la cosa triste è che tutti noi sappiamo che non è mica finita quì.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stagione finita, dai


----------



## JoKeR (12 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine vincerà di nuovo lo scudetto Allegri col suo solito culo per mancanza di avversari e tesseranno di nuovo le sue lodi


Si assurdo veramente.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Ma è ovvio, mica hanno preso Mirante per 15 giorni! È altrettanto ovvio che con questa tempistica la nostra stagione è FI NI TA. Altro che scudetto


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma perchè dirlo? Tanto vale essere onesti da subito, ce ne saremmo resi conto da soli eh, non capisco sta cosa di illudere i tifosi in questa maniera


E chi l'ha detto? I giornalisti. Il Milan ha scritto che i tempi di recupero si sapranno domani dopo l'operazione


----------



## uolfetto (12 Ottobre 2021)

Operazione alla mano per un portiere che se ne partano 2 mesi è proprio il minimo eh.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E la cosa triste è che tutti noi sappiamo che non è mica finita quì.


Vabbè Ibra ha finito la carriera.
Giroud e Messias quasi.
Bakayoko fuori da un mese tornerà per la coppa d’Africa del Presidente scemo e di Bennacer?


----------



## Butcher (12 Ottobre 2021)

Cerchiamo di arrivare quarti va...


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma perchè dirlo? Tanto vale essere onesti da subito, ce ne saremmo resi conto da soli eh, non capisco sta cosa di illudere i tifosi in questa maniera


La società non ha rilasciato NESSUN comuniato sui tempi di recupero di Maignan, anche perchè prima dell'operazione è come fare i conti senza l'oste. Le baggianate sono dei giornalai, come sempre.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2021)

Praticamente quando torna Maignan se ne vanno per un mese Bennacer e Kessie.

Bene, dai.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè Ibra ha finito la carriera.
> Giroud e Messias quasi.
> Bakayoko fuori da un mese tornerà per la coppa d’Africa del Presidente scemo e di Bennacer?


Aspetta,il mio "non è finita quì" non era certo riferito a chi è già cadavere,ma a quelli sani,per ora sani.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ah una botta non indifferente per la nostra stagione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E chi l'ha detto? I giornalisti. Il Milan ha scritto che i tempi di recupero di sapranno domani dopo l'operazione



Dai su,allora potevano aspettare direttamente domani ad ingaggiare Mirante no ?
Loro li conoscono già i tempi di recupero e (purtroppo per noi) avranno ragione i giornali : 6-7 settimane di stop,che per noi equivalgono ad un bel suicidio sportivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si assurdo veramente.


Mai visto allenatore più fortunato in vita mia. L'unico anno in cui c'è competizione e gli avversari smobilitano in un modo o nell'altro. 
Il fatto che nonostante sto culo non abbia vinto la champion è indice di quanto sia mediocre. Prima o poi però ce la farà mi sa


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> La società non ha rilasciato NESSUN comuniato sui tempi di recupero di Maignan, anche perchè prima dell'operazione è come fare i conti senza l'oste. Le baggianate sono dei giornalai, come sempre.


Tanto anche se la società rilascia comunicati, mente. Credo che Milan Lab sia pieno di raccomandati che gestiscono comunicati e diagnosi a caso , per salvarsi il c.


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai su,allora potevano aspettare direttamente domani ad ingaggiare Mirante no ?
> Loro li conoscono già i tempi di recupero e (purtroppo per noi) avranno ragione i giornali : 6-7 settimane di stop,che per noi equivalgono ad un bel suicidio sportivo.


Poco fa hanno intervistato un primario di traumatologia. Ha detto chiaramente che l'artroscopia si fa a scopo diagnostico, vuol dire che fino a che non si entra non si può sapere cosa si trova. Si possono avere dei sospetti ma non la diagnosi. Ha detto che anche i tempi di recupero possono essere molto vari a seconda di cosa trovano...dai 15 giorni ad oltre 2 mesi se c'è l'immobilizzazione del polso. Mirante è stato preso al posto di Plizzari, perché non si possono giocare nemmeno le prossime 3/4 partire con il solo Tata e un primavera


----------



## JoKeR (12 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Aspetta,il mio "non è finita quì" non era certo riferito a chi è già cadavere,ma a quelli sani,per ora sani.


Su quelli è probabile: se i ricambi non ci sono e vengono spremuti…
Ma tutte cose già dette, eppure ci rinfacciano che non amiamo il Milan.
Nessuno dice di fare una rosa da 30 giocatori per forza (ora ne abbiamo 29), ma bisogna usare portafoglio e testa.
Non puoi avere un attacco Ibra 40enne-Giroud 35enne panchinaro da X stagioni- Pellegri sempre sfasciato.
Non puoi.
Vuoi avere Ibra-Giroud? Il terzo deve essere uno giovane si, ma pronto, abile ed arruolabile.
Non c’è scusa che tenga.
Chi? Dico ad esempio Scamacca e fa nulla se mi diranno sul forum che non va bene.
Io parlo di profilo. Pellegri oggi non lo è, anche se magari è forte (non lo so).
Uguale sull’out di destra.
Abbiamo un buco e prendiamo… Florenzi??
A questo punto prendevamo un giocatore che si sta svalutando un sacco e te lo tirano dietro come Orsolini, ad esempio.
Che almeno è sano fisicamente.
Sto facendo nomi che non spostano nulla lo so, ma nomi di giocatori sani.
Vorrei fare nomi di giocatori forti, ma già prendere Faivre sembra un miracolo.
Sulla trequarti poi capolavoro assoluto…
C’è il vuoto e prima o poi verrà riproposto lì Leao.
Così facendo si spremono i giocatori, abbiamo uno staff penoso ed una rosa injury prone per colpa delle scelte arrabbatate di mercato.
La gestione fisica Maignan/Kjaer/Messias è da malati di mente.
Ci mancano 12 partite di campionato alla fine del girone di andata.. il primo gennaio anche se la rosa numericamente è già extralarge ci vogliono due giocatori nuovi per Conti e Castillejo.
Ci vogliono Faivre ed un altro.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ok però che adesso si rompa qualcuno anche agl’altri però.


----------



## Solo (12 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbé dai, puntiamo al quarto posto, sperando di non dover arrivare a giocarci tutto all'ultima giornata...


----------



## UDG (12 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque raga è inutile che ci fasciamo la testa prima di essercela rotta. Aspettiamo il comunicato di domani post intervento e sapremo meglio i tempi di recupero. Queste sono solo supposizioni giornalistiche


----------



## Andris (12 Ottobre 2021)

davvero deprimente, ma la cosa grave è che sia uscita dal nulla quando invece era nell'aria a Milanello


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2021)

Da ingenuo,spero sempre che domani infilino la telecamerina,diano una controllata e....tutto apposto,non c'è niente di anomalo. Qualche giorno di riposo e poi via con gli allenamenti con la squadra.

Però...però...anche questa del "aspettiamo domani" mi sembra la classica scusa per andare a farci dormire sereni (come la storiella dei 15 giorni).
Un calciatore della serie A non si sottopone ad una artroscopia "diagnostica" solo per vedere il motivo del dolorino.
Di sicuro prima avrà fatto risonanza magnetica,tac,ecc,ecc.

Loro sanno già qual è il problema,non scherziamo.
Però come spesso accade,domani con la telecamera potrebbero notare anche dell'altro.
Ecco perchè si parla di 6-7 settimane di stop,non penso siano numeri buttati a caso.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


direi che le nostre velleità di scudetto/alta classifica, finiscono tristemente qua.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque raga è inutile che ci fasciamo la testa prima di essercela rotta. Aspettiamo il comunicato di domani post intervento e sapremo meglio i tempi di recupero. Queste sono solo supposizioni giornalistiche


È finita. Pensiamo a salvarci e per Maignan minimo 8 anni di stop.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Ottobre 2021)

Niente da fare....
Qualcuno ci ha venduto l anima al diavolo per i suoi porci comodi per 30 anni...

E qualcun altro come previsto si sta riprendendo tutto poco alla volta da oltre dieci anni a questa parte.... E non ha ancora finito.


Ora ditemi voi in quale maledetto campionato e in quale anno si sia infortunato il portiere..... Quale e dove ???


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Era uno dei pochissimi che non potevamo permetterci il lusso di perdere (assieme a Tomori e Hernandez).
> E invece gli incubi iniziati a vedere contro il Liverpoool,quando Tatarasanu si riscaldava per un eventuale sostituzione,ora diventano reali.


be in realtà neanche saele e diaz sono sostituibili, ed in parte nemmeno kjaer.
diciamo che questa leggenda della rosa completa e panchina lunga non so da dove venga fuori, perchè almeno 5-6 sono assolutamente INSOSTITUIBILI.

detto questo, non ho parole. così a freddo. sembra un incubo.
ora la vedo come la fine di un sogno.

per i processi avremo tempo quando si saprà qualcosa di più, ma ho come il presentimento che non faranno uscire niente, come al solito. così qualcuno potrà inventarsi scuse a riguardo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be in realtà neanche saele e diaz sono sostituibili, ed in parte nemmeno kjaer.
> diciamo che questa leggenda della rosa completa e panchina lunga non so da dove venga fuori, perchè almeno 5-6 sono assolutamente INSOSTITUIBILI.
> 
> detto questo, non ho parole. così a freddo. sembra un incubo.
> ...



Si,però con quelli da te citati qualche accrocchio si può sempre trovare spostando qualche giocatore.

Invece per Maignan,portiere,ruolo nevralgico.......stavamo anche imparando a giocare diversamente grazie alle sue giocate rapide :' (
Ora dobbiamo affidarci a Dracula. Terribile,a me già sta venendo la pelle d'oca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,però con quelli da te citati qualche accrocchio si può sempre trovare spostando qualche giocatore.
> 
> Invece per Maignan,portiere,ruolo nevralgico.......stavamo anche imparando a giocare diversamente grazie alle sue giocate rapide :' (
> Ora dobbiamo affidarci a Dracula. Terribile,a me già sta venendo la pelle d'oca.


potevano mica operarlo 10 giorni fa?

roba che neanche in 3a categoria......................................


----------



## sampapot (13 Ottobre 2021)

infatti...lo si è scoperto solo oggi? con la pausa delle nazionali avremmo "guadagnato" 2 settimane...invece no...questa volta non sarà colpa dei preparatori, ma non mi sembra che la cosa sia stata gestita nel migliore dei modi....tra Tatarusano e Mirante preferirei il secondo


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

Boh ho appena letto e mi ha tolto il sonno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2021)

È incredibile come sul piano infortuni non c'è ne vada bene una oh, impressionante.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2021)

Addirittura da altre parti si parla di gennaio se fossero interessati i legamenti. Altra stagione finita ad ottobre.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Ottobre 2021)

Tristezza.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> La società non ha rilasciato NESSUN comuniato sui tempi di recupero di Maignan, anche perchè prima dell'operazione è come fare i conti senza l'oste. Le baggianate sono dei giornalai, come sempre.


ancora? da prassi comunque un mesetto passerà


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Ma oggi parlavano 10-15 giorni!
Ma Diosanto cosa abbiamo fatto di male? Tutti a noi si rompono!

Ma si sa come sia successo?


----------



## Davidoff (13 Ottobre 2021)

Siamo l’ac Lazzaretto, non ci sono le condizioni per fare una stagione intera purtroppo. Infortunio che renderà molto difficile pure la corsa al quarto posto, lo scudetto lo salutiamo proprio. Siamo la società più maledetta d’Europa e ribadisco, qua l’acquisto indispensabile è solo uno, un esorcista da tenere fisso a Milanello.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Ottobre 2021)

Ci serve un esorcista. Scudetto andato di sicuro, vediamo se riusciamo ad arrivare quarti, comunque qualcuno ci ha maledetti.


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Che dispiacere, non ho praticamente dormito. Stagione a donne di facili costumi purtroppo


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ci serve un esorcista. Scudetto andato di sicuro, vediamo se riusciamo ad arrivare quarti, comunque qualcuno ci ha maledetti.


Guarda,considerato quanto sono taccagni,incapaci e dilettanti,più che l'esorcista sarebbero capaci di prendere l'Esorciccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Una cosa seria. Solitamente i portieri certi infortuni li portano fino a fine stagione giocando col polso immobilizzato. Probabilmente Maignan non riusciva proprio.
È il karma che si ritorce contro.
Vedremo i tempi di recupero. Anche da come si legge in pratica non li conoscono.


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

Avrei preferito uno stop di chiunque ma non di Maignan, che sfigati.
A questo punto, nella peggiore delle ipotesi rientrerà dopo la pausa natalizia ma in ogni caso il numero dei gol subiti aumenterà a dismisura, spero solo che Mirante faccia prestazioni discrete, contro Verona, Bologna e Torino dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


----------



## folletto (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.



Incredibile, siamo davvero sfortunati. 
Un intervento alla mano per un portiere.......i tempi non saranno brevi.
Mi faccio solo una domanda; non sarebbe stato meglio intervenire appena iniziata la sosta?


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Incredibile, siamo davvero sfortunati.
> Un intervento alla mano per un portiere.......i tempi non saranno brevi.
> Mi faccio solo una domanda; non sarebbe stato meglio intervenire appena iniziata la sosta?


Non sarebbe stato meglio prendere oltre a Maignan uno Strakosha o un Ospina?
De Laurentiis ci aveva visto lungo qualche estate fa quando acquistò Meret/ Ospina/Karnezis.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre.


Siamo la squadra più sfortunata del pianeta. Su questo non c'è dubbio.
Handanovic gioca titolare da 3.500 partite, Barella corre 90 km ogni match, si infortuna ed è pronto in 24 ore.
Io davvero non so.


----------



## jacky (13 Ottobre 2021)

Per un portiere non c’è cosa peggiore del polso.
Vediamo come recupera, non è un infortunio grave ma rognoso. Di certo non farà carriera fino a 40 anni se sono i legamenti


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per un portiere non c’è cosa peggiore del polso.
> Vediamo come recupera, non è un infortunio grave ma rognoso. Di certo non farà carriera fino a 40 anni se sono i legamenti


Addirittura? Carriera a rischio?


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito uno stop di chiunque ma non di Maignan, che sfigati.
> A questo punto, nella peggiore delle ipotesi rientrerà dopo la pausa natalizia ma in ogni caso il numero dei gol subiti aumenterà a dismisura, spero solo che Mirante faccia prestazioni discrete, contro Verona, Bologna e Torino dovrebbe essere sufficiente.


Purtroppo quella che dici te è la migliore delle ipotesi


----------



## eldero (13 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Poco fa hanno intervistato un primario di traumatologia. Ha detto chiaramente che l'artroscopia si fa a scopo diagnostico, vuol dire che fino a che non si entra non si può sapere cosa si trova. Si possono avere dei sospetti ma non la diagnosi. Ha detto che anche i tempi di recupero possono essere molto vari a seconda di cosa trovano...dai 15 giorni ad oltre 2 mesi se c'è l'immobilizzazione del polso. Mirante è stato preso al posto di Plizzari, perché non si possono giocare nemmeno le prossime 3/4 partire con il solo Tata e un primavera


Esatto. Aspettiamo e speriamo…


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (13 Ottobre 2021)

Tireremo dritto come sempre fatto: questa squadra più volte ha visto i propri tifosi piangere e fare drammi, e più volte ha risposto in modo superbo. Siamo a ottobre, inutile buttarsi a terra in questo momento. Fiducia a Mirante.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma oggi parlavano 10-15 giorni!
> Ma Diosanto cosa abbiamo fatto di male? Tutti a noi si rompono!
> 
> Ma si sa come sia successo?


Se non ricordo male prese un pestone sul polso ad Anfield.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Tireremo dritto come sempre fatto: questa squadra più volte ha visto i propri tifosi piangere e fare drammi, e più volte ha risposto in modo superbo. Siamo a ottobre, inutile buttarsi a terra in questo momento. Fiducia a Mirante.


Assolutamente. Non so quante volte ci siamo tagliati le vene in questi mesi.
Perdita pesante, certo, ma finora abbiamo sempre superato tutto.
Per lo scudetto la stagione è lunga e tutta da giocare, casomai il problema immediato è il doppio confronto col Porto.

Comunque Mirante non viene per giocare, sarà il secondo di Tata.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe stato meglio prendere oltre a Maignan uno Strakosha o un Ospina?
> De Laurentiis ci aveva visto lungo qualche estate fa quando acquistò Meret/ Ospina/Karnezis.


Meret ha talento, è giovane, merita fiducia, ma finora non ha certo dimostrato di essere meglio di Tatarusanu, anzi.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

*Anche per la GDS Maignan dovrà fermarsi per un paio di mes*i


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche per la GDS Maignan dovrà fermarsi per un paio di mes*i


Speriamo di non subire troppi gol


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre
> 
> ...


L'errore da pivelli è stato farlo partire con la nazionale.
Solito e sistematico errore di valutazione?

Direi che ora lo staff medico l'ha fatta grossa.
Il clueb dell'amore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai questa è sfiga nera, non esistono altre cose, assurdo.. Davvero asaurdo


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Non so quante volte ci siamo tagliati le vene in questi mesi.
> Perdita pesante, certo, ma finora abbiamo sempre superato tutto.
> Per lo scudetto la stagione è lunga e tutta da giocare, casomai il problema immediato è il doppio confronto col Porto.
> 
> Comunque Mirante non viene per giocare, sarà il secondo di Tata.


dimentichiamo il porto a questo punto, mi pare che da missione impossibile sia diventata missione da non considerare nemmeno.

comunque se abbiamo giocato con donnarumma 5 anni possiamo farlo anche con tatarusanu 5 settimane.

adesso vi metterete tutti a ridere ma dimostrerà di non essere poi tanto peggio. il punto è che è fermo da 2 anni....


----------



## Devil man (13 Ottobre 2021)

trovare subito un degno sostituto a gennaio... non c'è altro modo.. basta con queste pause nazionali... i club devono mandare i giocatori al macello e rischiare i piani di una intera stagione per cosa???


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dimentichiamo il porto a questo punto, mi pare che da missione impossibile sia diventata missione da non considerare nemmeno.
> 
> comunque se abbiamo giocato con donnarumma 5 anni possiamo farlo anche con tatarusanu 5 settimane.
> 
> adesso vi metterete tutti a ridere ma dimostrerà di non essere poi tanto peggio. il punto è che è fermo da 2 anni....


Non so io parlo per me: non dimentico proprio nulla. Saranno due battaglie e le possiamo vincere eccome.
Poi vedremo in campo, ma perse prima di giocarle no di sicuro.

Per il resto, il Tata è un portiere esperto e affidabile. Non vale un'unghia di Maignan ma fa il suo.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, il forfait di Maignan non potrà essere inferiore alle sei settimane, ma si parla di due mesi di stop.
> Una stima più precisa verrà fatta dopo l'operazione. Occorre verificare se sono interessati i legamenti: in tal caso è da aggiungere un altro mese.
> Maignan perderà sicuramente il doppio incontro con il Porto e il derby del 7 novembre
> 
> ...


Speriamo sia l'ultimo colpo di coda delle bambole woodoo della mamma di Lubamba....
In bocca al lupo Mike, torna presto!!!
PS: è lo stesso polso colpito "dall'italiano" Suarez nella partita di Champion contro l'Atletico?!


----------



## sunburn (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male prese un pestone sul polso ad Anfield.


Mi sembra ne abbia preso uno anche nello scontro con Suarez.
Secondo me, già nelle scorse settimane gli hanno fatto degli esami strumentali che non hanno evidenziato problemi particolari e, persistendo il dolore/fastidio, hanno deciso di procedere con l’artroscopia per capire cos’abbia ed eventualmente intervenire.
Come dicevo ieri, l’artroscopia è comunque un intervento chirurgico (seppur poco invasivo) e, in quanto tale, va limitato allo stretto indispensabile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so io parlo per me: non dimentico proprio nulla. Saranno due battaglie e le possiamo vincere eccome.
> Poi vedremo in campo, ma perse prima di giocarle no di sicuro.
> 
> Per il resto, il Tata è un portiere esperto e affidabile. Non vale un'unghia di Maignan ma fa il suo.


poi rimane da vincere al wanda, sperando che il liverpool li batta 2 volte.
comunque hai ragione tu ovviamente ci si proverà.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ne abbia preso uno anche nello scontro con Suarez.
> Secondo me, già nelle scorse settimane gli hanno fatto degli esami strumentali che non hanno evidenziato problemi particolari e, persistendo il dolore/fastidio, hanno deciso di procedere con l’artroscopia per capire cos’abbia ed eventualmente intervenire.
> Come dicevo ieri, l’artroscopia è comunque un intervento chirurgico (seppur poco invasivo) e, in quanto tale, va limitato allo stretto indispensabile.


Penso proprio tu abbia ragione.
Di base credo che si sia infortunato ad Anfield. Poi nelle partite seguenti è capitato spesso di vederlo chiamare la panchina per curarsi il polso, come contro Suarez.
Direi che si tratta di un problema che ha da qualche tempo e evidentemente non migliora.

Per cui credo che le cose stiano come dici tu. Speriamo ovviamente non sia nulla di grave.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poi rimane da vincere al wanda, sperando che il liverpool li batta 2 volte.
> comunque hai ragione tu ovviamente ci si proverà.


E' un girone di ferro, lo sapevamo. Secondo me puo succedere ancora di tutto.

Maignan è un'assenza pesantissima, stava facendo proprio la differenza. Il Porto non mi è parso una corazzata, se giochiamo come fatto di recente abbiamo molte chance comunque.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Ottobre 2021)

io non mi sono mai esaltato per i portieri sinceramente..ho sempre preferito una giocata ad una parata..ma ammetto che aver visto maignan al posto di donnarumma era come andare su una ferrari al posto di una fiat500..oppure avere la nuova scheda madre con prestazioni top al posto del vecchio commodore 64..cioè mi secca dirlo ma quando dicevo che basta che si infortunia tomori o osimhen può cambiare tutto per i prmissimi posti..ecco non si è infortunato tomori ma maignan è quasi sulla falsa riga..era diventato vitale nei nostri schemi..dava sicurezza al reparto ai tifosi e soprattutto alla squadra..ora ci vuole il doppio di fatica e di impegno per portare a casa le partite con le squadre medie e partiamo svantaggiati con le squadre che giocano in coppa..che sia mirante/tatarusanu, perchè sono disabituati a giocare e soprattutto non hanno le caratteristiche di maignan..ci vorrà un grosso sforzo da parte di tutti per fare bottino pieno in questo trittico..
auguri di pronta guarigione al nostro campione


----------

